# SCANGAUGE II ATF TEMPERATURE DISPLAY



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

I would like to know the ATF Temperature when checking the Dipstick for the correct level.

I understand the ScangaugeII will do this now for a 2013 Frontier V6. It is about 150 $'s. Doe's anybody know of a cheaper Scangauge that will just plug into the OBDII Plug under the Dash for doing this?

The Scangauge II is also supposed to be able to clear the Check engine light, and that is also helpful, like when the fuel cap start's to leak a little bit.

Mainly though I want to make sure that when I check the ATF Fluid that it is at the correct 149 F temperature, per the service manual, so that it is not over or under filled.

SMJ, this is also a question for you ~ Can I get an accurate ATF fluid level reading by not driveing and just cranking up the engine and letting it get to normal operating temperature per the Water temp gauge in the dash, and then per the Service Manual with the engine running, run the shifter through all the gear's, return it to park and use the COLD Range on the dipstick to get an accurate reading? I'm getting too much of a variance when I check it after driveing and useing the HOT Range on the dipstick, without knowing what the ATF temperature is.

Thanks


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

UPDATE:

I called Linear Logic and they gave me the code's to enter to display the ATF Temperature's.
So I ordered one from Amazon:



https://www.amazon.com/ScanGauge-Automotive-Computer-Customizable-Real-Time/dp/B000AAMY86/ref=sr_1_27?keywords=scangauge+II&qid=1581824997&sr=8-27



I installed it a couple of week's ago and mounted it in the Center Tray on top of the Dash. I used 2" Velcro that I got @ WalMart to cover the bottom of the Tray, and used the same size Velcro that come's with the Scangauge II to put on the bottom of the Display Unit. I used Cable Router Stick On Holder's to Route the Cable down to the OBD II Connector.

With the Code's that Linear Logic provided, the Scangauge II will monitor 2 different ATF Temp. Sensor's ie #1 and #2. I think that the #1 is the Sump and the #2 is the Torque Converter.

It's amazing how the outside Ambient Air Temperature affect's the ATF Temperature's, especially in the Winter Time. So far the ATF Temperature hasn't gotten even to 149F Degree's in a 40 mile round trip! The Weather is starting to warm up a little bit so soon the ATF Temperature will get warm enough to check it at the 149F Degree's that the Nissan Service Manual say's to check it at.

I'm really glad that I got the Scangauge II now cause I now know why the level's on the Dipstick was different in the Summer Time versus the Winter Time. All I was doing was Guessing and Now I don't have to guess about the correct temperature to check the ATF Temperature at.

I'm glad that I mounted mine in the Tray on Top of the Dash,, cause I don't have to move my eye's much from the Roadway to see the ATF Temperature. It's like the Top Tray on the Dash was made for the Scangauge II.

The Scangauge II will display 4 different Gauge Readings at a time. I selected ATF #1, ATF #2, Water Temp, And Voltage. I would like to see the Oil Temperature or Oil Pressure but they are not available for my 2013 V6 Frontier.

The display has 3 level's of brightness that can be selected so it's easy enough for me to see in Day or Night.

It's more than I wanted to spend,, but nothing compared to Transmission Repair, so if you do your own Preventative Maintenance I think that it is Money well spent to check the proper level of the ATF.

Regards,


----------

